# Seeking Fellow Gamers in Twin Falls, Idaho area



## DiamondB (Oct 12, 2006)

I know I've posted a similar request here before, unfortunately I can't find the thread to bump it.

I'm an exiled gamer living in the Mini-Cassia area (Burley) and I am searching for other gamers.  I'm willing to travel to Twin Falls and Jerome, if I can find a good bunch of players.  While D&D (all incarnations) is what I am most familiar with, I'm willing to play just about any game system.

If there's someone out there that fits the bill, please contact me.



Oh, and you Boise folks, don't hijack my thread, I know there are gamers up there.  If I lived in Boise I wouldn't have this problem, as I had an awesome group when I lived there.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 15, 2006)

Have you looked at Yahoo groups yet? If you go to games/RPG/Individualized games There are a lot of "gamers seeking gamers" groups there too. I only suggest it because you stated you posted here before and didn't have any luck. Hope you find some people soon!


----------

